
Why banning phones from schools is a backward step for education - sahin-boydas
https://thenextweb.com/podium/2019/03/23/why-banning-phones-from-schools-is-a-backward-step-for-education/
======
jimrhods23
"They are devices that enable creativity, collaboration, and problem solving —
essential skills in an ever changing and uncertain world."

This sounds great, but the reality is that 99% of kids are using their phones
to play Fortnite, look at social media sites, or chat with their friends.

These are all distractions for education and it's going to be nearly
impossible to police in the classroom without banning phones outright.

I think it would also be better for many adults to do without their
phones/electronics for a set period of time.

~~~
ksaj
It's a bit like extreme student letter passing. But I don't recall any
teachers in my day banning pencils and small slips of paper because of it.
More like recess detentions if you got caught participating in such secret
communications.

~~~
jimrhods23
"It's a bit like extreme student letter passing"

I think this is the problem. The distractions are so rampant, they would have
to have recess detentions for a large percentage of class.

The more logical solution is just to make it a tablet/cell-phone free zone.

Cellphones/the Internet may give us access to more information, but it
certainly isn't making anyone smarter. I, like you, went to school in a time
where we didn't have cell phones or the Internet and I think I'm better off
for it.

We need people that can actually figure out math problems, not just Google the
answers. Society will suffer because of it.

